# المنتديات الأدبيه > الأعمال المنقولة >  قصة قصيرة

## بياض الثلج

*قصه قصيرة ظريفة بعنوان هكذا بدأت قصة الحب
للشاعر سلطان الرواد
كتبها عام 2001 وحازت على جائزة أفضل قصه قصيرة
على مستوى جامعات الخليج العربي
أترككم معها


-------------------------
فى قديم الزمان
حيث لم يكن على الأرض بشر بعد


كانت الفضائل والرذائل , تطوف العالم معاً
وتشعر بالملل الشديد


ذات يوم وكحل لمشكلة الملل المستعصية
اقترح الإبداع لعبة
وأسماها الأستغماية
أو الغميمة


أحب الجميع الفكرة

والكل بدأ يصرخ : أريد أنا ان أبدأ .. أريد انا أن أبدأ


الجنون قال :- أنا من سيغمض عينيه ويبدأ العد
وأنتم عليكم مباشرة الأختفاء


ثم أنه اتكأ بمرفقيه على شجرة وبدأ
واحد , اثنين , ثلاثة

وبدأت الفضائل والرذائل بالأختباء


وجدت الرقه مكاناً لنفسها فوق القمر


وأخفت الخيانة نفسها في كومة زبالة


وذهب الولع بين الغيوم


ومضى الشوق الى باطن الأرض


الكذب قال بصوت عالٍ :- سأخفي نفسي تحت الحجارة
ثم توجه لقعر البحيرة


واستمر الجنون :- تسعة وسبعون , ثمانون , واحد وثمانون



خلال ذلك
أتمت كل الفضائل والرذائل تخفيها


ماعدا الحب


كعادته لم يكن صاحب قرار وبالتالي لم يقرر أين يختفي
وهذا غير مفاجيء لأحد , فنحن نعلم كم هو صعب اخفاء الحب


تابع الجنون :- خمسة وتسعون , ستة وتسعون , سبعة وتسعون
وعندما وصل الجنون في تعداده الى :- المائة

قفز الحب وسط أجمة من الورد واختفى بداخلها

فتح الجنون عينيه وبدأ البحث صائحاً :- أنا آتٍ إليكم , أنا آتٍ إليكم


كان الكسل أول من أنكشف لأنه لم يبذل أي جهد في إخفاء نفسه


ثم ظهرت الرقّه المختفية في القمر


وبعدها خرج الكذب من قاع البحيرة مقطوع النفس


واشار الجنون على الشوق ان يرجع من باطن الأرض

الجنون وجدهم جميعاً واحداً بعد الآخر


ماعدا الحب


كاد يصاب بالأحباط واليأس في بحثه عن الحب


واقترب الحسد من الجنون , حين اقترب منه الحسد همس في أذن الجنون
قال :- الحب مختفاً بين شجيرة الورد


إلتقط الجنون شوكة خشبية أشبه بالرمح وبدأ في طعن شجيرة الورد بشكل طائش
ولم يتوقف الا عندما سمع صوت بكاء يمزق القلوب


ظهر الحب من تحت شجيرة الورد وهو يحجب عينيه بيديه والدم يقطر من بين أصابعه


صاح الجنون نادماً :- يا إلهي ماذا فعلت بيك ؟
لقد افقدتك بصرك
ماذا أفعل كي أصلح غلطتي بعد أن أفقدتك البصر ؟


أجابه الحب :- لن تستطيع إعادة النظر لي , لكن لازال هناك ما تستطيع فعله لأجلي
(كن دليلي )
**
**وهذا ماحصل من يومها
**
**يمضي الحب الأعمى يقوده الجنون×××*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

قصه حلوة بس العبرة منها أحلى واروع 

يسلموا دياتك خيتي

----------

